# Bellyland



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

If you know me, you know I am a *serious *guy.
I choose for this thread the BELLY. How bis is yours? Are you a man and you loook like being pregnant? Do you have a six pack...or a one and half pack or rather a big bottle in your belly? Of course, it is just for fun. Age is also important, usually men when they get old, the belly increases...LOL I am proud of me. I have a nice six pack..not as these young guys...but still! LOL

https://www.google.ca/search?q=six+pack+abs&hl=en&prmd=imvnsl&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=vD-9T8Qd5Z_oAfD2iE8&ved=0CHIQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=622

Martin


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

For my height (6' 5") the breadbasket is mostly in proportion ... All of us men of our clan have had 'guts' though.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL LOL LOL LOL (I must fill 10 characters)


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

When I flex you can typically see all six, however on bad days you only see four. My definition tends to fluctuate somewhat according to my laziness that week.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Note than once again I made up a word....Bellyland exists just in _my_ dictionary...Then I spelled it as I liked it!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Nobody should except they are going to get fat and out of shape past 40! 
I do a fair bit of weight training and pleased at 52 to have a 30" waist and a 45" chest. 
I've never quite got lean enough of a proper six pack, but as long as the belly is flat and I carry some muscle I'm very happy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^^^^Gosh


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oh, man, I should have called it! Presto, I knew you were making your way to this thread!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is what I call REAL six pack abs


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Note that the rest of us with the wobbly tums are NOT posting pictures of them:lol:.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone here look like this?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

presto said:


> Nobody should except they are going to get fat and out of shape past 40!
> I do a fair bit of weight training and pleased at 52 to have a 30" waist and a 45" chest.
> I've never quite got lean enough of a proper six pack, but as long as the belly is flat and I carry some muscle I'm very happy.


Bravo!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Anyone here look like this?


This guy swallowed six packs! Didn't he...or maybe more! LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> This is what I call REAL six pack abs


He got it!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

presto said:


> Nobody should except they are going to get fat and out of shape past 40!
> I do a fair bit of weight training and pleased at 52 to have a 30" waist and a 45" chest.
> I've never quite got lean enough of a proper six pack, but as long as the belly is flat and I carry some muscle I'm very happy.


Nice, even if you are entering your abdomen...aren't you? LOL

Martin, 28" waist since I was 18 years old.









Click in order to enlarge the picture(*)...I'm not entering my abdomen...I AM like that.

July 2010, Cayo Santa Maria, Cuba

Martin, not a braggart, natural


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This guy swallowed six packs! Didn't he...or maybe more! LOL
> 
> Martin


One would be challenged to do several things in life with a belly that large. He would have trouble seeing any activity below that bulge. Leave it to your imagination the many things that he could be challenged with!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nice, even if you are entering your abdomen...aren't you? LOL


I'm not sucking in my stomach if that's what you're implying. 
A 30 inch waist is quite small considering my other measurements.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

presto said:


> I'm not sucking in my stomach if that's what you're implying.
> A 30 inch waist is quite small considering my other measurements.


Well...It looks like in the picture pretty much, but never mind. The main thing is you like the way you look!

Congrats.

Martin


----------

